# Flamingo: March 8-11



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## SaltyNShallow (Jun 1, 2018)

Awesome report! Thanks for tarpon update. Looking to get out there and put a few in the air myself this weekend. Fingers crossed!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Quite a trip! Thanks for the post.


----------



## Tbenson (Apr 17, 2016)

Great trip! I need to do a multiway solo.


----------



## fishbone (Feb 17, 2015)

Good report


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Loved this. Thank you for sharing .


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Like your style, Dude.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Great report! Going to down there for 3 nights early April, camping and running my Native SUV all over the place.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Now that's a success! Let me know if you need a partner next time @Dustin1 
I'm low maintenance and safe


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. It was a fun trip and I look forward to doing it again very soon. Will be nice after mid-April when they lift the 1-night stay limit on the chickees.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

awesome report and trip, whats your average fuel burn on a trip like that I see you have 2 cans on deck ?


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I burned right at 20 gallons. I have a 12 gallon tank, which in reality holds a little more than 10 gallons (don’t ask how I know that...). I usually carry another 18 in cans for a four day trip, which gives me plenty of reserve.


----------



## boatdrinks (Jan 4, 2017)

we were in a houseboat for the 8th-10th. We didn't go as far west as you did but did very well on snook.


----------

